# gaff



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere here that there was a place to look and build your own gaff. Have not be3en able to find it. Can some one help direct me?


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Mudhole.com sells some gaff kits. There was another site that sold kits as well but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I did a Hawaiian spear gaff. Haven't been able to stab anything yet but I think it's gonna work great.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Rfh, looks nice, but I'm thinking you need a barb on that sucker. Otherwise might be poking a lot of holes until they're belly up. I bet you could cut a small barb with a hacksaw and bend it out with a torch.

With that said, my gaff sucks but has never failed me. Bought it 13 years ago from Half hitch I think.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

NEVER EVER search "gaff" on Amazon!!!

anyways. Mine is the same as rfh21, except the one I made is out of a fiberglass extension pole(taped with black grip tape).


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> NEVER EVER search "gaff" on Amazon!!!


Seriously!!! I just made that mistake! Just don't!! 

PAWG, as much as you tried to warn me, I'm still mad at you for putting the idea in my head!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

BlackJeep said:


> Rfh, looks nice, but I'm thinking you need a barb on that sucker. Otherwise might be poking a lot of holes until they're belly up. I bet you could cut a small barb with a hacksaw and bend it out with a torch.
> 
> With that said, my gaff sucks but has never failed me. Bought it 13 years ago from Half hitch I think.


Yeah I have thought about putting a barb on it but it's made out of threaded rod which is "supposed" to hold the fish on pretty well. The guys on 30milesout swear by them since they can be used on the head and pretty much deliver a kill shot when you hit them. We'll see how it goes. Hopefully I can stab a couple kings before I get on a cobia and make sure it has some holding power.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

PAWGhunter said:


> NEVER EVER search "gaff" on Amazon!


Just one more reason to support your local tackle shop! :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> NEVER EVER search "gaff" on Amazon!!!
> 
> anyways. Mine is the same as rfh21, except the one I made is out of a fiberglass extension pole(taped with black grip tape).


Haha I had to do it. Wish I hadn't.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Told ya'll!


----------

